# Secteur Sport Disk 2013 or 2014 ?



## danger0usdave (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have definatley decided that I am going to get this bike, but I can get the 2013 model for 100 bucks less and I slightly preffer the look of it also. Is the 2014 worth the extra ? they seem to be really simmilar in terms of spec to me.

Thanks


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

danger0usdave said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have definatley decided that I am going to get this bike, but I can get the 2013 model for 100 bucks less and I slightly preffer the look of it also. Is the 2014 worth the extra ? they seem to be really simmilar in terms of spec to me.
> 
> Thanks


Biggest difference between Specialized 2013 and 2014 isn't the framesets...but rather the groupsets. If you get into the Ultegra, DA and Sram Red range of groupset...the change is BIG. Major redesign and another gear...new ergos and much improved shifting.
If you are sticking with 105, you may want to see if 105 has been redesigned for 2014. If so, well worth it to change. New shifter tech will filter down...just a matter of when.
To me, a C note for 1 year newer bike is worth it...as much for resale as getting the latest tech.
Good luck.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Essentially no difference in specs. For a savings of ~$100, I'd go with the 2013.


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 2013 Secteur Expert Disc that I paid $1500. Bike is fantastic. I needed a bike that I could mount a rack on.


----------



## dton13 (Jul 15, 2013)

danger0usdave said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have definatley decided that I am going to get this bike, but I can get the 2013 model for 100 bucks less and I slightly preffer the look of it also. Is the 2014 worth the extra ? they seem to be really simmilar in terms of spec to me.
> 
> Thanks


I've done a lot of research on this so I'll give you my 2cents.

2014 MSRP was lower, however they changed a few things on it.

2014 Secteur changes:
Alloy seat post vs carbon for 2013
Not a full carbon fork (alloy steerer)
Has zertz inserts in front fork and "compliance stays" in SS
Disc brakes moved to the chainstay from the seat stay which should give better rack compatibility and hopefully improve comfort

Might be a couple more minor details I'm forgetting


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

dton13 said:


> I've done a lot of research on this so I'll give you my 2cents.
> 
> 2014 MSRP was lower, however they changed a few things on it.
> 
> ...


I am not a fan of the carbon Specialized seatpost anyway....so not much of a loss there. Some may even like the alloy steerer on carbon fork because of less concern over failures. Hard to know if Specialized did this for cost or liability.
To me the rear seat zertz and rear disc brake relocation is the reason to get the 2014 bike.

And then there is the inevitable comparison with the low end Roubaix with carbon frameset. Of course Specialized is strategic about respective price points. Big difference of course is with Secteur...you can mount I believe both fenders front and back and rear rack. Kind of a big deal if commuting or riding the bike in poor weather. And of course, less invested if riding the bike in poor conditions.

I have a question to those that have lived with both...if anybody has on the forum. I am wondering just how much of a ride disparity is there between the aluminum Secteur bike and the Roubaix? Anybody live with both and can comment on whether the Roubaix is worth it for the ride improvement?...independent of presuming some weight difference and rack mounting?...can put clip on fenders on a Roubaix.

Thanks.


----------

